# Which hand signals do you use?



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a 2 yr old spoo, Bella, and last week adopted a 3 yr old rescue spoo, Gigi.

Bella knows basic verbal commands. Gigi is learning now as I teach her. I would like to start using hand signals. Can you please tell me what you use for sit, down, stay, etc.?

Thanks so much!!

Kim


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Sit - sweep my right hand up, from the hip, as if I was lifting their chin up. Also, I snap my fingers; that know that means sit too.

Down - one or both hands, palms down towards the ground, in a single stroke patting motion.

Stay - hold my hand out, just below chest level, like I would if stopping a car.

When teaching hand signals, be sure exaggerate the motions, so their differences are apparent. After they've mastered them, you may be able to be more subtle about them.

Glad you're using hand signals. I think it's important to teach both verbal and hand signal cues to a dog. Sometimes you may want to be quiet when issuing a command, plus, they may lose their hearing as an adult.

Greg


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I use a lot of hand signals. I don't have to use words around the house and we'll get there for public.

Trick / Fun

Put feet on my legs - touch both hands to thigh and slide finders up to hips.
Off of my legs - hold both arms straight down with palms parallel to the floor.
Boxing game - Make fists
Mouthing/biting game - Take right hand and splay fingers, closse fingers around dog's snout
End of mouthing/biting game - Close right hand gently around dog's snout
Marching (facing handler) - lift right foot (dog puts his left foot on my right foot) lift left foot (dog puts his right foot on my left foot) and alternate.
High 5 (left paw) - raise right hand vertical
Shake (right paw) - present right hand LOW

Around the House

Get off the couch - Start with right palm vertical, quickly flip to horizontal. A slight waving gesture.
Back off - as in don't walk across in front of me - the reverse of "get off the couch" with the left hand.
Out of this room - Flip flat fingers up to parellel with the floor.
Go to bed/place/crate/ -flip index finger to point at the bed/place/crate.
Jump on couch/bed - pat couch/bed twice

Obedience (and positions) and Service Dog
Down - point right index finger down
Sit - "OK" hand gesture at bust level
Wave - sit gesture plus wave middle through pinky fingers.
Sit pretty/beg - sit gesture raised to shoulder level
Stand on hind legs - sit gesture raised to ear level
Deep Pressure Therapy with head + get your furry head out front in front of the TV! - Touch index finger to lap/leg. Similar to down gesture.
Go there, get that - point with index finger
Come to heel - fast, small counterclockwise circle gesture with left hand
Freeze or stay - hold up right palm in "stop" gesture
Come - pat right thigh twice
Rapid eye movement - alert behavior
Touching neck - alert behavior
Fiddling with lanyard - alert behavior
Twitching/rubbing hands - alert behavior

I can't think of any more, but I'm constantly talking with my hands.

I use a lot of sign because I pick dogs that are attentive and I _can_. I also use a lot of non-word verbals, like tougue clicks or a little growly noise that means "quit that". 

My dog also responds to non-verbal noise. He leaps up when I close my laptop. If I brethe deeply he jerks his head up to check in with me. If I stand up he will give me attention (and I gesture if he should stay or follow me). The sound of my fiance's dog food is cue for him to go to a bed and lie down. The sound of his dog food is cue for him to come eat. The sound of the dog food bin closing is release for him to start eating. The sound of an outside door opening is the recall command when they're outside. The sound of the pantry door opening and the dogs come running (I keep the treats and toys in there).

Dogs are smart, no need to yell nonsense (commands) at them all the time. I make gestures as subtle as possible - no need to exaggerate.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow tortoise, I am impressed.

thank you both for sharing your signals with me. Going to start today.

Kim


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

kimstm said:


> Wow tortoise, I am impressed.
> 
> thank you both for sharing your signals with me. Going to start today.
> 
> Kim


Do whatever is natural for you. Give the gesture FIRST, then the verbal cue. It should take 5 - 10 repetitions and then you can stop using the verbal cue. Don't work on more than 2 behaviors/cues at a time.

Have fun training!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I use the same hand signals Sarpoodle mentioned.

Dogs are so good at paying attention to body language too. For instance, Louis knows how to sit with a cue word, but if leashed, I tug on it lightly and lean into his space. Once he sits I lean back and take the pressure off of him. 

Louis has this terrible behavior of eating whatever he finds on the sidewalk (seeds, twigs, dirt). We were walking and he picked up a seed with his mouth. I turned around and glared at him and he lowered his head and slowly spit out the seed lol.

My dogs also know when they have a finger pointed in their face that they are in BIG trouble.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I snap my fingers and point for BIG TROUBLE cue. :lol: I forgot about it since I use it so rarely. I used it today! My mpoo puppy was chewing on a disc (frisbee) which is soooo forbidden. He was outside about 50 feet away. I gave the drop it command, he ignored me. I recommanded and he started to bring it to me. I was :argh: . snap fingers and it falls out of his mouth and he runs to me. Yup, he did get a treat for that.


----------

